# !!!! my rabbits peeing blood !!!!! help plz



## hops-the-bunny (Feb 27, 2011)

my girlfriend and i had our dutch rabbits with us sitting on a towel. they are ages 8 to 13 weeks. one of them peed blood. its a young buck (8 months) and two does. (10 and 13 months.) my gf noticed there was a blood spot. did a doe ger her period or is somthing wrong. also they were all together in the same cage. we just seperated them so we can find out who it is. whats going on and wat should we do???


----------



## tortoise (Feb 27, 2011)

It is most likely red urine (can also be dark brown).  It is _*very common*_ in rabbits, and it is caused by a high-protein food.  It is not a problem in a healthy rabbit.

Does don't have a normal estrus cycle with a "period."


ETA: If you are really concerned about it, collect some of the red urine.  Let it sit for 10 minutes-ish.  If there are not clots, it is not blood.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 27, 2011)

As tortoise said, rabbits don't "do" estrus, there is no reason that a normal, healthy rabbit  would have a bloody discharge (unless a doe is giving birth, or has just given birth). Red-tinted urine, however, is very common, and is caused by a problem with protein metabolism. Some rabbits have trouble processing a certain protein; when that protein is consumed by one of these rabbits, it tints the rabbit's urine orange or even red. These rabbits are normal and healthy in every other way, they just have this highly-colored urine. It's really annoying when one of these rabbits is intended to be shown, and happens to be a Ruby-eyed White, because the urine stains the coat, and it can be nearly impossible to get the stain out!


----------



## hops-the-bunny (Feb 27, 2011)

ok. thanks


----------

